# Long haired boys



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone else have some long haired boy's? Ds is only two and we have never cut it. Its blonde and curly and just starting to really grow this last month. I love it and DH refuses him to get it cut. We think it is so cute on him. My father on the other hand grew up in a military family so there for thinks he needs a short haircut ( not like we are going to listen to what he wants) just wanting to know if anyone else lets there boys hair grow out? We are not sure how long we will let it get though. Thats are only dilemma right now lol.


----------



## laehmichal (Oct 13, 2005)

My brother and his wife have 2 boys, both with long hair. Different styles on each, but it it adorable, and I hope they continue! If that is what 'fits' your ds, then leave it! I think it's so cute too, and I think other people secretly wish they had the nerve to go with it, too. My own ds, on the other hand, begs us to cut his hair - I think it's too hot and heavy for him. So we just let it grow until he asks. Kids know what they need and like!


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

We didn't cut our ods's hair until he was well over two. It was to his shoulders. I had it in my head that the first hair cut is a rite of passage from babyhood, and well, my son was still my baby at two!

He has blondey curly hair too, and it is just so beautiful. Most people complimented him, and some called him "she", but a few tsk tsk'd it. Every time I saw my sister for months she'd ask when I was going to cut his hair. When we finally did some people didn't recognize him. Luckily it grew back pretty fast.

We only cut it becuse it was getting tangly and ratty and he really pitched a fit if we tried to comb it out. My yds's hair is pretty sparse so I'm guessing we'll go past two years with him as well.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 2 year old has long hair. Everyone hates it, well most people hate it, some love it like we do. He told me the other day he wanted a mohawk, so when we do cut it, we'll do a mohawk. My mother nearly had a heart attack, she thinks his hair is awful as it is.

My 7 year old has the long shaggy hair that's so popular right now. He did just ask to get it cut so we'll take him in for a cut. We're happy to take them for haircuts if that's what they want. If they want to grow it, that's fine too.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

My almost-4 year old has long hair. We have no plans to cut it.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Well ds hair is just starting to get full. he hd no hair forever.lol but now its about to his neck. i love the curls. there more relaxed curls. Im sure he could go till hes three without it getting out of controll. Right now im just trying to keep it from knotting up in the back from were he sleeps on it. argg its so fine it knots up pretty bad. but other than that its very pretty.


----------



## kchickeymonkey (Apr 3, 2009)

I personally keep my son's hair short because I like the look better. BUT- my sister in law lets her son's hair grow out (he's 3). It really depends on the parents preferrance.

If you like long hair on your son (and if he likes it) then you shouldn't cut it.


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

My four year olds get about 3 haircuts a year. Their last was at Thanksgiving. One has wavy hair, the other straight. I like their hair longer. I use detangler if it gets tangled, and one is always wearing a hat anyway.
I think longer hair softens the appearance of my boys. And the boy with wavy hair is always complemented on it. The only people that tell me the boys need haircuts is the lady that cuts their hair, and my sister's family.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

DS is 2 1/2 and has long hair. We used to cut it, but then decided to let it grow and do its own thing. DH and I really like it, even though it's at an awkward stage where the front is *not quite* long enough to go behind his ears, so I do push it aside for him a lot so it's not in his face. But I think once it gets longer it will be easier. Then we will probably keep it all one length, around his shoulders, until he asks for a different cut.

And we are already getting comments everywhere, which annoys me. People think he's a girl. They make comments about his "long hair!" and such, and I know our families hate it







But oh well... I don't even think it's THAT long at all yet..

Here's a pic from last yesterday: http://amanda.smugmug.com/photos/504217544_QEAwJ-M.jpg


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

DS does not want his hair cut - So we are not going to cut it. It is his hair at the end of the day. He is 3.5 and its been maybe quite awhile since we last cut it (though we used to cut it when he wanted it cut). Everyone calls him my daughter (which still confuses me because its not like I dress him in anything girly)! lmao...
Photo in my sig - but heres a better one to show how long it is getting >>> DS. And this one (because im just showing off now







)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Those boys are adorable! And neither one look like girls to me. But we get that constantly too. When we correct them, we get the "when are you going to cut his hair?" Or some other, ruder comment.

Here's mine, these pics are old though, so its a bit longer now.
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4...pkinpatch3.jpg
Its a little wild in this one http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4...tavid/hair.jpg


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous. My DS is almost 2 and is finally starting to get real hair. Little baldie.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I didn't cut ds1's hair until he was eight. I've posted this story elsewhere on MDC and it's kinda sad, kinda funny. ds was very annoyed with people talking about what a pretty little "girl" he was, seemed to understand that hair takes a looooong time to grow, and was very set in his ecision so he went from long, golden, waist-length easy-to-care-for every-little-girl's dream long hair to "boys standard" short hair.

Our first day out in public, he met ther requisite adoring-litle-old-lady who oohed and aaahed about how pretty "she" was and stage-whispered to me: "Too bad aout her hair, but it will grow back. All little girls do that to themselves at least at once."

Poor ds! He couldn't change his facial features or his bone structure so he just had to wait until puberty before the "beautiful little girl" comments stopped altogether.

ds2 has much more masculine facial features and is generallly more comfortable about such matters, so i will not be cutting his hair any time soon. He has gorgeous curls and is just starting to fit the description of "loing haired boy" . Dreadlocks are an option (they really weren't for a blonde caucasian kid ten years ago) but scissors aren't something I'm even considering.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

i am not going to cut ds' hair until he asks for it to be cut. People can shove it. The only issue I have is he gets "snot locks" as in snot in his hair in the front, ew, but whatev's!

here he is with his hair down

and here he is when he asks for "more more" hair ties!

one more with "more more"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DS2 is overdue for a haircut, by dh's standards. I don't care if it's long, but it's not a big deal to me, and ds2 has no preference, so I'll go with dh.

OTOH, I had ds1 with my ex-husband, who had hair down to his butt. DS1 never got his cut until the beginning of 7th grade, and his hair was down to his butt by them, as well. He always wore it in a ponytail from about 2nd grade on, though. He decided, on his own, to cut it before 7th grade started...very startling. He then grew it back out to shoulder length, with a couple of trims, for the next three-and-a-bit years. He cut it again about a month ago, and now it's short.

I personally like long hair on boys and men. (I was a child in the early 70s, and I think all the teenagers and young men walking around with long hair kind of imprinted on me, yk?) I know not everybody likes it, but I sure don't get why some people get into such a tizzy over it. At the end of the day, it's just hair.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

17 months old ds with blond ringlet curly hair that's never been cut here!







: It is absolutely beautiful and I don't see us cutting it for a long time unless it starts to get in his eyes while he is playing or otherwise bothering him in some way. We get lots of isn't "she" adorable comments. I just say "Yes!".


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

my son is 17 months and has never had a haircut and he was born with a lot of hair so it is getting pretty long now. we are debating trimming it around his eyes although he doesn't seem to mind that it is in his eyes. any suggestions for keeping hair out of the face? i occasionally use hair clips or pony tail holders but he isn't fond of them


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

DS is 2.5 and has long hair. We have trimmed it a few times just to keep out of his eyes, but it is 2-3 inches below his ears. I'd post a pic, but I'm not on my own computer right now. He is always getting called a girl, but I just take it as a compliment. I would be so sad if we cut it. I think we've decided to wait until he asks for it to get a real haircut.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My son had long hair until he asked for it cut because it was bugging him. I hope he wants to grow it long again. I think it is gorgeous.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

All the boys in my family keep long hair until they turn 4, and then they have a first haircut ceremony...I love long hair on boys, it's sooo cute! All my boys will have long hair, most likely curls. On the other hand, I love short hair on little girls, in a little bob!


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

btw very cute lil guys! Ds gets called a girl regardless lol. Even when he didnt have hair. So I dont really care about that because i always correct them on the spot. I just dont see many boys around here that have long hair. Kinda sad but oh well. My friend started cutting her lil boys hair at 4 months old and has cut it like 7 times now and hes only 1.5 . DH likes long hair he only gets his cut maybe twice a year and thats usually because we have some event happening and everyone bugs him to cut it







not because of what i care about other peoples thoughts but because it gets in this akward stage before it starts looking good agian when its long and He just goes ahead and cuts it. I think he is planning on keeping it this time







anyways i was just wondering how many lil boys there really are that has long hair. I think its adorable. And really dont know why theres such a fuss about 'Boys have to have short hair' Thanks for all your post!


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

My DS (20 mo) has a nice long shaggy hair cut. We just kind of let it alone. he was born fuzzy and stayed that way. But it always fell just so nicely. My parents and the IL's all think it's way too long. But here's something funny: DS models and his agency LOVES the long hair and every single photo of boys in today's print ads have long shaggy hair. So for us, we just say, nope, we're not allowed to cut it as per our agreement with the agency, and of course you can say it's what's IN right now for boys. LOL

Really, who cares? They're babies! just think of the potentially awful things teenagers do to their hair. Tell the naysayers to be thankful it isn't manic panic. (or whatever the "cool" pink dye is these days)


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

my LO's have long hair. I LOVE long hair, mine is long, meet and fell in love with DH when he had long hair. As long as they don't mind it being long then that's how we will have it. You can see pics of them on my blog. We generally only trim the bangs but I am starting to get alot of flack from those around us about trimming it more to a "reasonable" length. I even had my FIL tell me once that it wasn't good for their self esteem to constantly be thought of as girls and I said that they couldn't care less is small minded people couldn't look past the lenght of someone's hair to see their actual gender - cause I NEVER dress them like girls!


----------



## melissanc (Jun 24, 2008)

My DS is going to be 7 soon. Other than trims and shaping the bottom no hair cuts here. Now down at his waist and is a shiny reddish brown. Just beautiful. Funny thing is at this length it is actually pretty easy to care for. The girl comments come with the territory I am afraid and with ponys or braided you get a lot more if it. I taught him to just take it as a compliment since people are really trying to be nice. We have met a few rude people but most are ok with it. One neighbor keeps warning me that letting him wear ponys will turn him gay. Wow! I never knew that! I would LOVE to let it grow another 5 inches...I guess time will tell!


----------



## doublyblessed (Jun 4, 2008)

wow...ponys will turn him gay... gosh then i suppose if i let my dd wear boys' levis she could turn gay too... man i better nip that in the bud!

hugs melissa.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissanc* 
My DS is going to be 7 soon. Other than trims and shaping the bottom no hair cuts here. Now down at his waist and is a shiny reddish brown. Just beautiful. Funny thing is at this length it is actually pretty easy to care for. The girl comments come with the territory I am afraid and with ponys or braided you get a lot more if it. I taught him to just take it as a compliment since people are really trying to be nice. We have met a few rude people but most are ok with it. One neighbor keeps warning me that letting him wear ponys will turn him gay. Wow! I never knew that! I would LOVE to let it grow another 5 inches...I guess time will tell!


----------



## doublyblessed (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
DS does not want his hair cut - So we are not going to cut it. It is his hair at the end of the day. He is 3.5 and its been maybe quite awhile since we last cut it (though we used to cut it when he wanted it cut). Everyone calls him my daughter (which still confuses me because its not like I dress him in anything girly)! lmao...
Photo in my sig - but heres a better one to show how long it is getting >>> DS. And this one (because im just showing off now







)









OH. MY. WORD. your duncan is BEAUTIFUL, ann!!! (ah but you already KNOW that!!!) he reminds me of my little guy, who is 16 mos. he doesn't have glasses but its possible as all on his fathers side have them and have had them since childhood...oh how cute duncan is! i just want to hug him and smooch him! he reminds me of my son, Sheamas. now i can kind of 'see' what my son might look like w/ longer hair at that age... oh how CUTE he is, ann... thanks for sharing this on your siggy...


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

My almost-4-year-old didn't get his first cut until very recently. We cut 12 inches off.







We still left it long-ish though, because that's just DS's style.







We disappointed a LOT of people who were thinking he was getting a "boy haircut".









Before:
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...DSCN4562-1.jpg

His hair:
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN5223.jpg

After:
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN5215.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...y/DSCN5230.jpg
(Yes, he is way too small to ride in this seat. We were just playing at Target. LOL)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow Carly - that is some LONG hair on that boy! - it is lovely though! You thinking of growing it out again? hehe I can see my sons hair getting even longer than that at this rate! - What annoys me is all the advice I get on how to cut it (as in, bribe him with chocolate, etc) because I say 'it is his hair and he does not want it cut!'...I even had someone say 'Well its not really his choice though is it?'...Umm..yeah it is! lol What do I care how he wants his hair! Shame he wont let me have fun with it though and put it up in pigtails for him! hehe
(and thank you doublyblessed! - My son really is gorgeous ((to the point I am amazed I can make such a beautiful kid hehe)) - I love showing him off! hehe - Everyone says he looks like the milky bar kid hehe...but we don't buy Nestle







so not new job for him hehe... )


----------

